# Time Keeping



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

In the future we may have a EMP strong enough to kill all printed circuits and computer chips. What will be the preferred method of keeping time. I realize we can always know about what time it is by the sun or a sundial. But what about a watch that is not effected by EMP?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm not much on watches but won't any mechanical, wind up watch keep working?

Myself, if there's an EMP or other event where watches stop working, I'm going old-school and living by sun up and sun down.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> I'm not much on watches but won't any mechanical, wind up watch keep working?
> 
> Myself, if there's an EMP or other event where watches stop working, I'm going old-school and living by sun up and sun down.


The only time I'm figuring a time piece would be required is for coordinating a Offense maneuver.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

If an EMP occurs that is strong enough to knock out the grid or effect the World, what time it is will probably be the least of your worries.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

The day after I retired, I stopped wearing a watch or caring what time it was.

Most days, I get up with the sun and go to bed when I'm tired. If we had an EMP attack, I doubt that the exact time will mean anything.

BTW I have a mechanical watch that would be unaffected by any EMP attack. I paid $10 for it about 10 years ago and it still works well.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

A wind up watch or sun dial will work just fine I am sure. I cant wear a watch because I stop them. After awhile you tend to "feel" what time it is.

I heard American Indians would drink a belly full of water before bedtime, if they had to rise before daylight. In my case I would be up at 12, 2, 4 and 6 AM .

Jack


----------



## oskizzle (Nov 23, 2015)

Just shooting from the hip, but wouldn't a watch be good for timing various activities:

measuring heart rate
monitoring wildlife activity (noting the time of animal movement)
measuring time between medicinal doses

It probably wouldn't be important anymore to set an alarm to get to work on time, but there's bound to be some use for either knowing the time or measuring it, right?

Thank you OP for the question, the reply about the mechanical watch adds another item to think about. Much obliged!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

oskizzle said:


> Just shooting from the hip, but wouldn't a watch be good for timing various activities:
> 
> measuring heart rate
> monitoring wildlife activity (noting the time of animal movement)
> ...


An hour glass would work for time keeping for short intervals and can be found in various time amounts. Hourglasses and sand egg timers will work for measuring heart rate and measuring time between medicinal doses.

As for monitoring wildlife, telling time based on sun movement would be preferred.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> The only time I'm figuring a time piece would be required is for coordinating a Offense maneuver.


It is true.
We have always had time piece, so we think we can not live with out it.
The sun we can not live without, so it may be the time piece we use.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

It is important to be able know and/or measure time. Ocean navigation was a hit and miss affair until the advent of reliable and accurate clocks coupled with a sextant.

I'd still keep one or two time pieces that wind up just to be on the safe side. Time is always money, as they say.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We have a Seth Thomas U.S. Maritime Commission clock on our wall that's about 50 years old. I take the "key" off the wall and wind it every Sunday. If I didn't know what day of the week it was, I'd use other methods to know when to wind it.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought several wind up alarm clocks. Some are old ones with the bells on top. Some are new ones.
I also have several pocket watches stored away.
We have a grandfather clock. You pull the chain once a week, it keeps track of the day of the week and the date.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

As mentioned above, if an EMP takes out all electrical grid components there will basically be nothing moving other than animal-powered, human powered, or a select few motor vehicles that were either protected enough to be serviceable, or salvaged and repaired with stashed parts. And, without enough spare fuel, maintenance parts/materials, they won't be running very long, either. At this point in time, time will not be relevant, unless you are concerned about taking your meds at the prescribed intervals of (for example) every 4 or 6 hours...oh, wait...do you have a 2-3 year supply of RX drugs (can't get refills until they're due)? If not, you already are in trouble because an EMP of adequate strength and properly located could take out 1/2 or more of the US's grid...no grid and everything stops very soon after, including the shut-down and burglary of every Pharmacy in the effected area (they're among the 1st to get hit by mobs)...and it has been estimated that it will take 2-3 years to rebuild/repair the damages to the electrical grid.

The length of darkness through the nights will be more than enough to keep you busy wondering what challenges the next day will bring. No need think about time...you'll have enough to worry about. When the sun comes up, go milk the cow...sun is about to go down, go milk the cow...don't need to know the time to accomplish that.

Sun-dials and similar devices have been used for thousands of years. Night time-keeping with the stars and moon, when visible...if it's that important to you. A calendar with moon-phases may be more helpful than a time-piece, IMHO.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't wear a watch every month now so I don't think it will be a great inconvenience. I make a habit of buying multiple watches when I find them on sale and I have for decades. Right now I have two set aside. Watches don't take a lot of room in the faraday.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't think of situation where it is necessary to know the actual time.

*First scenario*

How long do you think it will take you to get behind them, an hour?

OK. We will give you 1 1/2 hours. Everyone wind up your watches and set them for 10:30. At 12 o'clock will start our coordinated attack.

*Another scenario*

Need to take life saving medication every 4 hours?

Wind up your watch/clock at set it for twelve. Every 4 hours take the medication.


----------



## RossA (Oct 9, 2008)

I would think that some sort of calendar would be more important than a watch or clock. Knowing the date will help you decide when to plant. Without a calendar, you might get an early warm spell and think that winter is over because you don't even know what month it is. You plant, get some seedlings, and then the rest of the winter hits and ruins everything.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

A sundial with calendar?


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

RossA said:


> I would think that some sort of calendar would be more important than a watch or clock. Knowing the date will help you decide when to plant. Without a calendar, you might get an early warm spell and think that winter is over because you don't even know what month it is. You plant, get some seedlings, and then the rest of the winter hits and ruins everything.


And even in the apocalypse, I HAVE to know when my anniversary is. Forgetting once was enough for me to know to never do that again.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

RossA said:


> I would think that some sort of calendar would be more important than a watch or clock. Knowing the date will help you decide when to plant. Without a calendar, you might get an early warm spell and think that winter is over because you don't even know what month it is. You plant, get some seedlings, and then the rest of the winter hits and ruins everything.


Count the full moons. One per month.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

jeff47041 said:


> And even in the apocalypse, I HAVE to know when my anniversary is. Forgetting once was enough for me to know to never do that again.


OH GREAT SCOTT! I didn't think of that! You saved me a lot of grief!

Wife. "You know how long we have been married?" 
Me. "Let me do the math. Yep. 28 years!" artydance:
Wife. "WRONG! It's been 28 years 2 months and 12 days!" :nuts:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Multiplying by seven and claiming that anniversaries are measured in dog years turns out that it is the "sleeping on the couch anniversary". Who knew?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Gee! Looks like K lucked out in the anniversary department. As long as I don't have to cook dinner I'm as happy as a clam.


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

I didn't mean to turn this into a laughing matter. I guess its time for me to move on! I hope all of you have a great life!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

redwood90 said:


> I didn't mean to turn this into a laughing matter. I guess its time for me to move on! I hope all of you have a great life!


Sounds like you're "wound to tight"  _Sorry, couldn't help myself to relate it to time keeping...._


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

redwood90 said:


> I didn't mean to turn this into a laughing matter. I guess its time for me to move on! I hope all of you have a great life!


Don't get your pretty pink thong in a twist because we got a tad off topic. It still related to the original topic. Time keeping doesn't just mean the minutes and hours but days, weeks, months as well.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

redwood90 said:


> I didn't mean to turn this into a laughing matter. I guess its time for me to move on! I hope all of you have a great life!


Would you like to file a hurt "feewings" report :dunno:


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i haven't worn a wrist watch in years.simply because i got tired of them.and i rarely need to know what the exact time is at any given moment..so i take out my cell phone to check the time.but even then.only when im curious enough to do so..other then that.no real concerns on the time of day,until it's a day for doctor apt for my mom.or im baking something.but yet,i do have a wind up pocket watch put away.i have thought of getting a sun dial.one with a calendar on it sounds great.i've also thought about the wall calender's that i can change the month and dates accordingly to the proper month n date.a timer (might) be nice to have on hand,when it comes to whats put into the oven for baking..


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I should get a windup watch. There are things I will want to do outside before the sun comes up. Like dumping buckets of poo at 3 AM.


----------

